# Fishing Venice, La. -Super Strike Charters



## Super Strike Charters (Apr 22, 2011)

This past week the fishing has been very good right along with the weather. The tuna have shown up as they normally do this time of the year. Most of them have been between 60-80lbs. with an occasional 100+lber. Timing is everything when it comes to Tuna fishing and this weekend sure showed it. They are a little finicky and some patience was required, but mostly being in the right place at the right time, and with a little luck the past few days have been productive tuna fishing. The rip lines are forming up in the afternoons for the most part, they are producing some Dolphin and very few Wahoo. Red and Mangrove snapper fishing has been incredibly good, along with Cobia. Capt. Will ran bottom fishing trips the past couple of days catching easy limits of Red and Mangrove snapper. I will let our pictures from the past week do most of the talking, but will tell you this, the fishing is good right now. All of the variables that are needed to produce a variety of fish are just right. The weather is great with flat calm seas. Red Snapper season will be ending on July 18th, which is possibly the last day to fish for Red Snapper this year, so if you want to catch that species you have until then. Amberjack re-opens on August 1st, 2011, and I am sure we will pick up right where we left off in May, catching easy limits of A.J., usually ranging between 30-40lbs. with the occasional 60+. We’ve got open boats in July and August, fishing should be as good as ever. 

Capt. Damon Mcknight
Super Strike Charters
1.800.318.1720
www.superstrikecharters.com
[email protected]


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Good deal!! That sure is some good lookin' water.


----------

